# Repair Help Requested



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

This chair has one spindle out of place. I have tried to spring it back in place with no success. Can you suggest a solution?


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Even if you can spring the spindle into place, will it pop in to its hole? Or has it broke off?


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

And what is the hole size?


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Hole is 3/8" diameter and depth is about the same. I believe there will be no problem getting it in hole if I can spring it enough to clear back of seat. Would moisture or heat or both affect flexibility of the spindle?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe cut a mortise and slide the spindle in and

epoxy it in place.

A thin Japanese saw can cut a thin kerf then you can chisel out

the piece.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

One way to replace a spindle is to cut it on a taper,
put it in place and glue the taper back together.

In this case cutting the mortise as suggested would 
work and it won't be too much trouble to make 
a patch.

You may be able to get away with making a form
and forcing the spindle to bend on the form with
clamps to get it a little shortened.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

waho609 and Loren - those creative suggestions, I might just use one. Since it had to bend to get out of place, the clamping form may be be my first choice to try and the mortise a fall back. I'm going to wait some time to see if any other LJ has suggestion.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Put a block in the middle on the inside get a straight board paralell with the spindle sandwiching the block on the inside and keep it up off the seat about 3/4". clamp the board to the spindle at the ends it will bow. tighten the clamps just enough to get the piece in place. put in a little glue and let the pressure off the clamps. It'll go.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Does the spindle spin and if so will it go up any to help get it back in. May cause trouble with other spindles, but if you squeeze the curved piece together with a clamp it may raise up and make it easier to get back in. Once it's in, drill a hole for a hand driven brad from the back to pin it in the hole.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

REO - any suggestions to keep clamps from slipping?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My solution to the stubborn spindle. Drill hole deeper in topside of chair spindle will travel up into hole dropping back down.Just finish fixing a rocking chair that nred a new spindle.Aj2


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Aj2 has a good idea. I would want to know how the spindle came out in the first place. If you can reverse that, it should go back in. And then you have to figure out a way so it doesn't pop back out. I think it would be easier to put the spindle in the bottom hole first and then attempt to put the top in its hole. The legs provide support on the downward pressure.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was about to suggest the same thing as AJ2 did as I was reading through the threads.
Maybe a combination of deeper top hole and some bending over a form?
Might make a jig to bend using a couple of bolts or screws, one on each side to apply even draw pressure.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Had this problem some years ago. I placed a thin board between back of the rest of the spindles and the front of the popped one, about mid point. I placed a board across the front of the spindles a little up from the bottom and drew the bottom of the spindle in line the hole with a clamp from spindle to front board( had to clamp the spindle tight to the clamp to keep it from slipping). After it was in line I put some glue in the hole and slowly cut the first thin board and it slid back down into the hole. Don't know if this will work for you or not, hopefully it will.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

> REO - any suggestions to keep clamps from slipping?
> 
> - socrbent


I would use ratchet straps to clamp it

Drilling the top hole deeper seems like the quickest and easiest fix if the back slat will slide up into the deeper hole far enough. (and it looks like it will from here)


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

LumberJocks Rock! Thanks for all the wise advise. I'll let you know the result. If the spindle can be freed from the top, drilling it deeper sounds like the easiest solution.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

If one is loose, you might want to take them all out and reglue them all. Maybe a small pin brad on angle from backside when reasembling it as well.
Aj2 has the right idea.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I was unsuccessful at bending the spindle, so I opted to cut a slot in the back, eased the spindle back in place, glued the slot piece back in, filled and finished.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Clean repair socrbent thanks for posting.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up. Looks good from here.


----------

